
On Compiling WebKit (now twice as fast) - ingve
https://blogs.gnome.org/mcatanzaro/2018/02/17/on-compiling-webkit-now-twice-as-fast/
======
zuzun
Chromium is working on this as well, they call it _jumbo build_ :

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/19jGsZxh7DX8jkAKbL1nYBa5r...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/19jGsZxh7DX8jkAKbL1nYBa5rcByUL2EeidnYsoXfsYQ)

